# Seniors shoots have begun



## Rosy (Oct 10, 2015)

thoughts always welcomed


----------



## CallibCarver (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm always a big fan of black and white. It's a dark photo, but there is some great pop in her hair, and her jacket against the brick wall. I like it. I'd be interested in seeing more like this. 

Sent via Tapatalk. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 10, 2015)

When I think of a senior portrait, especially posing in their school jacket, I think of school COLORS.

She looks more like a "tough" girl rather than the cheerleader type, which is fine, so I think the pose and facial expression work.

Lets see what else you got from this session.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 11, 2015)

Technically it's excellent. I would have liked to have seen her body turned a bit more though. Excellent conversion.


----------



## Rosy (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.  My goal for each session is to  capture the subject's personality.  Parker - I truly think this is hers.  John, I have many with her tilted, this one just stood out.
She let me know from the get go - I will not see any teeth
I did get smiles (some) that's why I'm inclined to edit this way
thoughts PLEASE
Question - do you notice a slight pink tint?  I notice it I upload the file on the site


----------



## Designer (Oct 11, 2015)

The pose is killing this shot.  Square to the camera, "tough-girl" stance, eyes not on the camera, no smile, one hand out, one in her pocket, subject centered under a flaw in the background wall.

Since she is a bit heavy, you should find more flattering poses for her.  Try to get her to loosen up, and allow her sparkling personality to shine through.

Then, your flash has some rather harsh light, and is making a strong shadow.  I agree with Parker219 about the B&W conversion, and I'm wondering why, exactly.  

If you're going to keep the shot, it should be straightened.

Probably more than you bargained for, but that's my take on it.


----------



## Rosy (Oct 11, 2015)

the conversion to BW was my choice, _my artistic choice_  Agree on the harsh light, I can tone it down


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 11, 2015)

You are the artist and its your choice, but I think the processing on photo 2 is bad for a senior portrait. I just took out my yearbook and there are a couple pages of senior portraits. Not one photo has the colors muted, that much vignette, or that sad of a look. 


I like the 3rd photo, the one in color, with a flattering pose, and a non sad look on her face.


----------



## Rosy (Oct 11, 2015)

Parker - point taken, you are absolutely right.  I am giving her the less effect version as well.  I was actually playing with the edits given the scenery and her seriousness.  BUT at the end of the day she is a Senior and I have to think Yearbook
THANK YOU, appreciate your words


----------



## andramaxy (Oct 24, 2015)

Designer said:


> The pose is killing this shot.  Square to the camera, "tough-girl" stance, eyes not on the camera, no smile, one hand out, one in her pocket, subject centered under a flaw in the background wall.
> 
> Since she is a bit heavy, you should find more flattering poses for her.  Try to get her to loosen up, and allow her sparkling personality to shine through.
> 
> ...


May i know wich photo you are refering to? if that's picture no.1 then i don't know why do you say she wasn't staring to camera? i think she is looking directly at the camera. I'm just asking though, since i'm pretty new to this, maybe there are some indications that the subject is not staring the camera properly? but how do you know if one is staring to a camera properly or not with pose like no.1?


----------



## Designer (Oct 24, 2015)

andramaxy said:


> May i know wich photo you are refering to? if that's picture no.1 then i don't know why do you say she wasn't staring to camera? i think she is looking directly at the camera. I'm just asking though, since i'm pretty new to this, maybe there are some indications that the subject is not staring the camera properly? but how do you know if one is staring to a camera properly or not with pose like no.1?


Good morning!

Yes, the first; I can see where her eyes are focused, which are not directly at the lens.  It should be a simple matter to ask your model to look at the lens, not the photographer, or something else nearby.  If you happen to be looking through the viewfinder, you can see when your subject looks at the camera, and even if you're not looking through the viewfinder, you can tell when the eyes are looking at the camera.


----------



## andramaxy (Oct 24, 2015)

Designer said:


> andramaxy said:
> 
> 
> > May i know wich photo you are refering to? if that's picture no.1 then i don't know why do you say she wasn't staring to camera? i think she is looking directly at the camera. I'm just asking though, since i'm pretty new to this, maybe there are some indications that the subject is not staring the camera properly? but how do you know if one is staring to a camera properly or not with pose like no.1?
> ...


Ah, thanks for the kind explanation sir, i guess i'm just new to this so i don't really know how to distinguish between eyes focusing on lens or the photographer, you have a really keen eyes sir, cheers


----------



## KmH (Oct 24, 2015)

The jock letter jacket, number on the upper sleeve in the first one kinda goes with the 'football player', square to the camera pose.
The cleft chin adds to the 'tough girl' image. Many guys would envy her cleft chin.
The lighting works well.
The thing that is like finger nails on a chalk board to me is the verticals are tilted slightly counter-clock wise.

I too think the light in the second is a bit to harsh.
I like to see high school senior photos where the high school senior isn't right up against a wall.


----------

